# Outbackers Christmas Party



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All Outbackers are cordially invited to the








*First** Annual Outbackers Christmas Party*!









Where: The Outbackers.com chat room
When: Monday, December 19th at 8:00PM EST/5:00PM PST

Party will be Potluck (Please send your side dishes to PDX_Doug, and he will let everyone know how good they were!) and BYOB

Pass the word, and see you all there!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In my worst Joan Rivers imitation...........Can we talk?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great idea! I'll be there with my Christmas bells on.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I was going to attend until I heard Joan Rivers is also going to be there


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And I was going to attend until Crawfish said he was only wearing bells!









No, really, I'll try to stop by for a quick drink. Who's bringing the egg nog?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*IF* all Outbackers are singing Christmas Carols while wearing their own fuzzy bunny slippers (ok - and a few bells) and no 2 (unrelated) Outbackers are located in the same place .......

*THEN * and are they really signing at all? (...and who's watching the LugNut Video? )









Will try to join in on Monday ... I don't get home until ~8pm EST.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm...

Suppose there are, oh, 500 active Outbacker members and 20% attend the Christmas Party, that's 100 people all talking simultaneously. Could be interesting.

I'll certainly try and be there for at least the first 30 minutes.

Par-tee!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Doug, I just noticed your rig. Nice Christmas decorations. Nice job, goods great.


















Mark, DW said don't worry I will be desent.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I be bringing some good Kentucky bourbon to sip on. I don't have any fuzzy bunny slippers!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh great,

A bunch of guys wearing bells, bunny slippers sitting around doing brain teasers!









Place your bets on how long it'll take for the conversation to go to what mods everyone plans to do over the Christmans holiday.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Oh great,
> 
> A bunch of guys wearing bells, bunny slippers sitting around doing brain teasers!
> 
> ...


LMAO! Thanks, I needed that!!!!

btw - it'll be a mixed crowd (I know, I know - BYO mixer....







)

Who was it that asked if a new reader to the Forum would think we are a cult????







Maybe so - but we do have fun!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> All Outbackers are cordially invited to the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, you'd better get back to work and stop decorating your trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Ya know, you'd better get back to work and stop decorating your trailer.


But... Why?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug,
I don't have a classification for the kind of rally you are talking about. I'm not sure how we might come up with one either.

This could be an issue if we are looking at more than 15 or so participants...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...Brian, you may have a point?

Let's see...

_*Super Mega Fantastic Virtual Millenium Rally*_ ...

No, that's not it.. Hmm?

Yeah, you're right. It's tough to capture the true essence of the thing! We're going to have to work on this.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Brian, Did I mention that we're glad you are back!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A cyber party sounds like fun
I should be there









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hootbob, you made every rally within a 500 mile range, you can t miss the one you can sit in your house and attend!!!!!!!









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

THAT'S IT!!!

Its a _*NO MIS *_ CHRISTMAS PARTY

_*1st NATIONAL OUTBACKER'S MEETING IN SPACE (NOMIS)* _ 

(and, at the rate we're going, it may be the ONLY Rally Wolfwood gets to







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well John since you put it that way
I guess I can't stop now









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I never miss a party







I will be the one wearing the red hat.

PDX - before we hit the egg nog - no conveyor talks ok.









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Thor don't forget the glowsticks









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX - before we hit the egg nog - no conveyor talks ok.


Oh, man! What fun would that be!









BTW Thor, since you mentioned it. The direction of the conveyo....
... Oh, forget it!









See you all there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor
Since you're wearing the RED HAT
You can even wear your Smilely Boxers
Oh you probably have Christmas ones don't you























Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, guys, this Outbacker needs help. I just got home and checked my computer to see if I could get into the chat room for Monday night's party. Cannot!

I tried to install the java software that popped up in the box, but could not. What version do I need to download to enable chat in the Outbackers chat room? Do I have to go to the java homepage to get it? BTW, I'm running Windows XP.

It worked fine at work--I gues it was already installed in the system. But not here at home. Help!!! I can't miss the party!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

Good thing you checked!









I am not sure why you are having a problem. I also use XP-PRO and I can go right in. I don't remember having to install anything. Maybe one of the moderators can help. I will keep looking, and see what I can find out.

Maybe everybody should check ahead of time to verify they can get in.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Doug,

Thanks for the invite. sunny Ought to be a great party!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

What a mistake that was - Smilely face boxers at a rally - I will never live that one down.







But you got to admit, I look good in those boxers


















I think it is the Outbackers.com hat that really sets off the look. shy

Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Lake front camp site is nice too!!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> OK, guys, this Outbacker needs help. I just got home and checked my computer to see if I could get into the chat room for Monday night's party. Cannot!
> 
> I tried to install the java software that popped up in the box, but could not. What version do I need to download to enable chat in the Outbackers chat room? Do I have to go to the java homepage to get it? BTW, I'm running Windows XP.
> 
> ...


try this

http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_automatic.jsp


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

My son has a basketball game. I hope we'll be home in time for the party, but DW won't be able to bake for it.







I guess she'll start all the cookies the next day. Sorry you all won't be able to partake.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> What a mistake that was - Smilely face boxers at a rally - I will never live that one down.
> [snapback]67801[/snapback]​


Hmmm, I always thought you were wearing a bathing suit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


>


Thor provides a perfect demonstration of why having the outdoor shower on the curb side of the trailer is a stupid idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug

BTW Thor...Nice legs!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Humpty,

Thanks for the link. That particular one didn't work at first, but after reading all about it at work and coming home and trying a couple things, to include manual download, I'm in!

See y'all Monday night at the party!!!!









Mark


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Nice pic Doug























I'll be at the party, just late. I get home from work about 6:30 Pacific.

Save some punch for me.

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just wanted to bump this up the list, so that anyone that is not hip to this shindig yet can get in on the fun!

I'm looking forward to seeing you all tonight!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just wanted to bump this up the list, so that anyone that is not hip to this shindig yet can get in on the fun!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you all tonight!
> 
> ...


Just remember, Wolfwood's bringing the beer. Didn't get a response re: flavors, so its Buyer's Choice







See ya'll tonight!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Just remember, Wolfwood's bringing the beer. Didn't get a response re: flavors, so its Buyer's Choice


Wolfie,

I could have sworn I 'suggested' Samual Adams?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like you were camping in a rice paddy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> [Wolfie,
> I could have sworn I 'suggested' Samual Adams?!
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't get your post until after the keg was bought - PHHHHEWWW! Glad you like good beer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, to those of you that missed it, the _*First Annual Outbackers.com Virtual Christmas Party*_ looked to be the social event of the season!







A great time was had by all!

I had to bug out a little early (about 7:00PM PST), but I enjoyed sharing the spirit of the holiday season with those of you in our little corner of cyberspace.

To tdvffjohn, Z-Family, HootBob, mswalt, Campntn, our2girls, NDJollyMon, Humpty, Dreamtimers, wolfwood, Outbacker612, Huntr70, Fire44, Highlander 96 and campinfun, and any that came afterwards... I hope you had as great a time as I did!









Merry Christmas to all,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, to those of you that missed it, the _*First Annual Outbackers.com Virtual Christmas Party*_ looked to be the social event of the season!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen! A good time was had by all....tho', I must say, I had to stop the conveyor - I got too dizzy!! Thanks for organizing the party, Doug. Can we hire you now to plan the next East Coast Rally?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry that I missed the party. I forgot that my son had his Beaver Christmas party. I could not miss that.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a great time
We should do this more often
Thor sorry you missed it
It was FUNNY,Nuts and Crazy









P.S.
Lets hear it for toolman for being the last one to leave
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As far as good conversation goes, what a waste of time. I loved every minute of it!!!!!!..I need to brush up on my speed reading.









When do we do it again









John

PS... How about the first Sunday of every month at 9 eastern time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I hope everyone made it home safely last night, and woke up without a hangover this morning!









I know I will feel better as soon as I figure out how I got this Outbackers tattoo on my tush! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I know I will feel better as soon as I figure out how I got this Outbackers tattoo on my tush! shy
> [snapback]68312[/snapback]​


LMBO









I missed it. Bummer. My son's being drafted for some varsity games for his height. By the time we got home last night it was late and I went straight to bed. He's being drafted tonight because varsity has a key player out with an injury and another key player is going home sick. The opposing team has a 6'8" player and a 6'5" player. My son is a little over 6'4" and a sophomore JV player. He's handling it fine - of course, I could throw up.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it morning already???

Oh...that's 3 ...PM.

Had a great time.

Sorry I had to split to put the kiddos to bed...hope I didn't miss too much.

I think someone picked up on the conversation.....a.ccording to that new campground recommendation!! shy

















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy I got up bright eye and bushingtailed this morning
And I don't have any tatoos








If we do this again we should make a night when most of us don't have to work the next day








For those that couldn't make there is always next time









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Here we go again with the "NUDIE" bit









Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like it was a hoot (sorry Bob), sorry I missed it. I had a situation that took presidence -- this weekend we lost power all day Sunday due to a wind storm and I was trying to repair some damage around the house and yard. When it gets dark at 4:30 you do as much as you can before the light is completely gone. I would have had to leave at 5:20 anyway and it sounds like it ran a long time.

Any talk of a New Year's party?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Any talk of a New Year's party?


I was thinking the same thing, BBB. If there is any interest, I will certainly plan on being there. Could be fun, we could celebrate 'dropping the ball' in four time zones!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I had a little too much eggnog at the party. Wife said I was talking in my sleep about nudie campgrounds! Anyone know where that may have come from? 

Fun party, but next time...be careful not to break so many things!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No problem BBB
It was a Hoot









Doug sounds like another adventure

Jolly I don't break anyting I was Doug









Don


----------

